# What gender do you think this is?



## katymae (Jun 23, 2013)

I thought I had a Easter Egger hen, but she started making a crowing sound at the break of dawn?! She is about 4 months old. It also started happening just after I brought a 3 month pullet home.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Body stance and feathering makes me want to say cockbird instead of hen. If it's crowing, combined with these other two factors, could be you have a roo.


----------



## katymae (Jun 23, 2013)

Oh no! I hope not. I'm one of those city slickers that fell in love with supposed hen. He/she was the only one to survive 2 dogs.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

It kinda looks like a bantam roo thy are the loudest get a cock box ha sounds weird but it is a sound insulated box he can be in quite a bit


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My vote is rooster.


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

We have an americaunus hen and rooster just a little order than yours. Ours were hatched in mid-Feb. I vote rooster, my wife votes hen. I'll take pics of both of mine and post them. Maybe that will help you decide.


----------



## katymae (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you all, not what I wanted to hear but helpful info about the insulated coop! I'd also love to see those pics of the Americana roo and hen. I am looking for an egg daily. The only thing that gives me hope is sometimes she sits down on the ground and lifts her tail like she's going to lay an egg. Of coarse a city rookie would go through this


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

I got a good pic of my ameraucana roo, but the hen didn't want to pose for me. I'll post both of the pics anyway and try to get a better one of the hen.


----------

